# The Wolves Hunt for Evans and Harrington



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well, this has been the story of this late offseason. The continue to pursue Evans and Harrington. Evans has cut his choice down to 3 teams, them being the Wolves, Nuggets and Cavs. Harrington's deal to the Pacers looks like it is not gonna happen, so the Wolvesare gong to try and pursue him now. What would it take to get both of them here? Well if Evans decides to settle for the LLE for like 2 years, we will be fine there. A deal to get Harrington would ideally include Jaric. No, ideally include Hudson but any deal would Ideally include Hudson. The deal would probably be Jaric and probably Griffin. It could all be possible that Davis is sent away in a deal for Harrington too. If the Wolves got Harrington for Jaric, Grifin and lets say Craig Smith and got Evans, this is how the team would look........

PG-James/ Foye/ Wright
SG- Davis/ McCants/ Hassell
SF- Harrington/ Reed/ Hassell
PF- Garnett/ Evans
C- Blount/ Madsen/ Mavrokefalidis


It would look something like that... Now, McCants is scheduled to return on the 1st of Jan... So who knows what may happen to the lineup.All I know is that that may be one of the best rosters we would have ever had. I would not be surprised if we went out with a smalll lineup with KG out of the game with James, Foye, Davis, Harrington, and Evans. That would work great to be honest.

Thoughts?


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

:cheers: 

Lets do it.
Nothing to add :clown:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I honestly don't think Evans will go for the LLE. If he thinks differently, then we will get him so cheap and a steal.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Evans must be crazy if we are on the top 3 for him when all he will be getting is the LLE but maybe he just wants to play with KG? I would like to bring in Harrington but he is more of a SF and then I would like to shop Ricky around for a big man (Gadzuric, Dalembert someone like that) since we have no true center right now but maybe we could run a small lineup with kg and harrington in the front.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well what I remember from his first time with the nuggets, which was against the wolves, is that before and after the game for a good 1 both times Evans was talking to Jim Pete and they were obviously talking about him coming here. He was obviously happy being around jim.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Why after everything Evans has gone through would he sign for the LLE?


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

yea i highly dont see evans comin here.. however, didnt he play in Iowa with ricky davis? maybe they are buddies! I know they both went to iowa... evans in 01 and 02.. not sure when ricky was there

i'd love to see harrington here with KG... i'd like to see davis and harrington play together, but if we have to lose davis for harrington, i dont mind that either...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

harrington and davis would be great on the wings here, only becuase of mike james though being able to hit the outside shots.
would give us a very athletic team, obviously on the wings but still with a player able to knock down the 3.
harrington and delambert this off-season now would be perfect, not gonna heppen but still.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

harrington and steven hunter would be a more likely scenario... but still unlikely.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

apparently indy is claiming they are done for the off-season, which leaves harrington way open to trade for as they seemed to be the most likely candidate.
not 100% on that though


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

whered u hear that?.. 

if so... i hope minny is tryin to work a deal... !!!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lookin for the link now...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

hmm... got nothin, read it early this morning and havnt been able to find it again this afternoon.. will post it up if i can find anything though, im sure there are rumors of the pacers being finished for the off-season though.
the 3 main teams going for harrington are apparently golden state, denver and us...

as far as evans goes i havnt heard anything for days now, but i dont really have hopes for him coming to minny on the LLE


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, the Nugs acquired Joe Smith from Milwaukee for Ruben Patterson. Are you thinking what I'm thinking? Evans on his way out?


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

YES!
so nugs just got another PF, no reason to get evans... YAY... more chances for us


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Evans is gonna come to minny baby!!! well hopefully


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Evans coming here will take us more than the LLE cause it's been said and declared he seeks big contract-there's still a chance he'll go to Clevland.

I'm waiting for reports about Harrington.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

maybe we could do a sign and trade... ?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

more chance, but evans is still apparently going after the full MLE, or close to it...


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm guessing that Evans ends up in Cleveland somehow...and that we don't have the right assets to get Harrington.

Not that I really had to post this, but I didn't want to see this board go an entire day without a single post.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Well, you were 4 minutes too late for that, lol. You're right though, it's unlikely we get either of these guys.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

well apparently indiana is right back in the race for getting harrington. my moneys on indiana getting harrington again


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, so much for the offseason.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Cavs ink Gooden... chances continue to look better, but the orginization is doing nothing.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> Cavs ink Gooden... chances continue to look better, *but the orginization is doing nothing*.


There's nothing for them to do really. All we can do is offer him $1.75Mil, and I would assume we already have. Just gotta hope nobody else shows more interest.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> There's nothing for them to do really. All we can do is offer him $1.75Mil, and I would assume we already have. Just gotta hope nobody else shows more interest.


i thought it was 2.2mil ?

not sure where i got that though lol


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Harrington's Fiasco isn't done yet!
he's deal with indiana is dead.
the current team witch are after him are us,denver,GS,Lakers.

Situation wise i think were one of the best places he can land in.
Atlanta doesn't ask much back anyway from what i see.


Lets do this ****!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

the main event said:


> Harrington's Fiasco isn't done yet!
> he's deal with indiana is dead.
> the current team witch are after him are us,denver,GS,Lakers.
> 
> ...


I have always wanted to say this. Get'r Done!!!


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

well he rejected a 4 yr contract... he wants a longer contract.. and a bigger contract... 

can we do that for him?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

abwowang said:


> well he rejected a 4 yr contract... he wants a longer contract.. and a bigger contract...
> 
> can we do that for him?


As much I hate to burst the bubble but I don't think so he would ever come here since we have the least amount of money.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

I don't think the Wolves got the package to get Harrington...As I look at the Wolves' roster no one is wanted by Atlanta..


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

ravor44 said:


> I don't think the Wolves got the package to get Harrington...As I look at the Wolves' roster no one is wanted by Atlanta..


You can say the same thing about any of the other teams that want Harrington.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

XMATTHEWX said:


> You can say the same thing about any of the other teams that want Harrington.


No, Warriors and Lakers can offer some good packages for him...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Zuca said:


> No, Warriors and Lakers can offer some good packages for him...


nothing really of equal value though, they do not want to overpay (well trade better talent) for harrington.
lakers have repeatidly turned down trades from the hawks because ATL wanted bynum


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Well Harrington is Officially going to Indiana.
Mchale needs to throw whatever he can to get Evans.
Theres simply nothing else out there.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

the main event said:


> Well Harrington is Officially going to Indiana.
> Mchale needs to throw whatever he can to get Evans.
> Theres simply nothing else out there.


i still think its going to be hard to get him for the LLE, a lot of teams can still offer that.
but yes, i really do hope we can land evans..


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

bah.. give it up guys. its over. this offseason is over already... 

somehow i kinda think KG might bolt before offseason is done...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> bah.. give it up guys. its over. this offseason is over already...
> 
> somehow i kinda think KG might bolt before offseason is done...


i dont think he will before the season starts, but if by the deadline the team is struggling we may have a problem


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Why didn't Minny runs after Melvin Ely? He is taller and better for this team than Evans...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Why didn't Minny runs after Melvin Ely? He is taller and better for this team than Evans...


again, only have the LLE, and i dont think that would bring Ely here


----------

